# Moving to Vanderbijlpark maybe



## gertvanjoe (5/3/16)

Ok thinking of moving there maybe, hows things like there. Things to do etc...
DSL quaility , vape shop qualities , anything you can think of


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/3/16)

bump...

Sent from Mars


----------



## NickT (7/3/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Ok thinking of moving there maybe, hows things like there. Things to do etc...
> DSL quaility , vape shop qualities , anything you can think of



There are a lot worse places to live. We have some nice restaurants. The Vaal river and all the activities that go along with it. A few large malls. Not the worst crime rate as far as I know (@zadiac can probably go into more detail on that). We have no vape shops to speak of, though @KieranD Vape Cartel is only about 35 minutes up the road. Depending on the area you live in, Telkom will provide a 10mbs residential package. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mike (8/3/16)

As someone who's lived in both places, V-Town definitely gets the win.

Secunda always felt like a big "dorp". In Vanderbijl you're not too far from Jhb etc either.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/16)

I'm sorry I haven't commented here yet, but the reason is, I don't like either Vanderbijl or Vereeniging, so it's best not to ask me. I'm in Deneysville, Vaal Dam and I'm a "like to be at home" kinda person. I avoid Vanderbijl and only go to Vereeniging because I have to sometimes.


----------



## NickT (10/3/16)

zadiac said:


> I'm sorry I haven't commented here yet, but the reason is, I don't like either Vanderbijl or Vereeniging, so it's best not to ask me. I'm in Deneysville, Vaal Dam and I'm a "like to be at home" kinda person. I avoid Vanderbijl and only go to Vereeniging because I have to sometimes.



I'm aware of that. But I meant that, being a policeman, you are probably privy to the crime stats of the Vaal triangle and possibly Vanderbijl in particular.


----------



## zadiac (10/3/16)

NickT said:


> I'm aware of that. But I meant that, being a policeman, you are probably privy to the crime stats of the Vaal triangle and possibly Vanderbijl in particular.



As far as I've heard, crime in Vanderbijl is quite high. I don't have access to those stats so I'm under correction, but I have a friend who lives there and he has friends in the police in Vanderbijl, so that's where I heard it. Vereeniging is the same with crime. Hope this doesn't scare you @gertvanjoe 
Unfortunately I can't comment on jols or clubs/pubs there as I never go there. I'm a "party at home" person.


----------



## gertvanjoe (10/3/16)

zadiac said:


> As far as I've heard, crime in Vanderbijl is quite high. I don't have access to those stats so I'm under correction, but I have a friend who lives there and he has friends in the police in Vanderbijl, so that's where I heard it. Vereeniging is the same with crime. Hope this doesn't scare you @gertvanjoe
> Unfortunately I can't comment on jols or clubs/pubs there as I never go there. I'm a "party at home" person.


me too. Guess at first Ill invite new people I meet to a club first. 

Sent from Mars


----------

